# Storage in the shop



## woodchucker (Sep 28, 2021)

I saw some neat storage in the shop in others posts . Would like to copy some of those ideas. But thought I would show some of my storage to reciprocate. I am out of floor space, out of wall space... something has to give. Been adding metal shelving.. but for the hardware, and small tools, aside from tool boxes..

got the card catalog at a county auction at the library. $15
made the 18 section plastic box holder.. got tired of restacking them.


These hold stainless and black ox steel screws..
flat head, button head, set screws, sockets, phillips, special.


These hold excess taps, carbide, end mills, dowel pins


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Sep 28, 2021)

I made this lazy-susan for my small drawer cabinets.
It gives very high density storage on a small footprint.
The cabinets don't end up with a bunch of "stuff" stacked in front of them as well.


----------



## MikeInOr (Sep 29, 2021)

$15 for a card catalog from a library?  Are you kidding!?!?!?  Around here they sell for several hundred dollars on craigslist.  Nice score!


----------



## hman (Sep 29, 2021)

@woodchucker -  the plastic box holder is definitely a worthy idea!


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a bunch of those little drawer cabinets.  I like the Lazy Susan idea!


----------



## cathead (Sep 29, 2021)

An otherwise useless space is over doors and windows.  Building a shelf over these areas is
really handy for paint cans and other stuff not used a lot.  Here's a photo of my shelf over the
shop door.




While I'm at it, here is a photo of a rack of my Jorgenson wood pipe clamps that are mounted on a ceiling rack.  The garage door
covers them up when the door is open so another space to make use of.  Also, by accident, on the right on the bottom
of the photo is a 120 volt outlet reachable from floor level.   I see it's adjustable too.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 29, 2021)

hman said:


> @woodchucker -  the plastic box holder is definitely a worthy idea!


making this for my son. For Christmas last year or the year b4.. can't remember got a bunch of HF storage containers for him. He wanted bigger boxes than mine.
So I got the 20 section, and am thinking that he probably needs the 8 bin as well. So making this with removable sections so it fits both.






Also picked up this for under $5 for him.



This past summer I refinished this map cabinet for him as a tool box, or hardware box.. I wanted it, but no room. It's extremely heavy duty.
see restoration: 



https://imgur.com/a/5c2ysh8


----------



## Aukai (Sep 30, 2021)

Was that some kind of DRO on the wall next to the lazy Susan?


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Sep 30, 2021)

Neon wall telephone


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 30, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Was that some kind of DRO on the wall next to the lazy Susan?


if that was to me, no, that's a stand to hold a spray gun.  I switched over to gravity fed mostly, except for my high true hvlp (not conversion).


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 29, 2021)

Great storage ideas on this video. This guy takes a trip over to another garage, the guy used to be a tool and die maker.

Some great ideas. I want the vac... nice.. remote control.... 
I have a remote, but its one of those Christmas time remotes... Wish I could mount it on an elbow like that.




really some neat ideas.. long... so you probably want to watch it at 1.5 to 1.75


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 30, 2021)

There are some good ideas in there. 

A friend gave me the central vac out of his house and it’s been waiting. I recently mounted it, connected a cyclone separator, and ran a hard tube to my machining section, where I mounted it to the side of a :


You can just see it tucked in behind the mill:


I have a 20’ flex tube that will reach all the machines and can stay plugged in.
I need to add a gate valve so I can put another outlet or two in the other shop section.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh and for storage, I recently got a flat cabinet from Dave @mmcmdl and it fit perfectly under one of my benches (it sits on the side rails and I added front and rear steel-angle cross bars):


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 22, 2022)

Some good ideas here.


----------



## Brento (Jan 22, 2022)

Yup there is.


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm embarrassed to post this but I'm doing it anyway in hopes that publicly shaming myself will spur me to fast-track the timeline on getting my shop storage situation finally in order. I think there is the start of some good ideas here (pallet rack mezzanine, parts boxes, etc) but it just isn't complete.


----------



## extropic (Jan 23, 2022)

@strantor 

Good for you, posting the video. I hope it achieves it's stated purpose.

Please keep posting your incremental progress. Seeing your progress can be motivational to those of us that need to do the same.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

yea, you have a big space, but some organizing and you'll be able to work on multiple projects easily.  I'm surprised you don't already have those wires on the rods mounted. Seems like a no-brainer if you are wiring all the time. you have plenty of wall space to mount a whole wall of spools.

I am curious what you come up with. I always like to see how others solve the problems so I can see if any ideas fit my problems. I am sure we all do the same. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

Ill love to see a follow up video to that. I have a medium flat rate box full of spooled sandpapers that i would love to hang on a rod for storage. My question always comes of where can i put it that is a good solid spot. For me i am thinking in my basement ceiling and attach to the rafters. I always worry about screwing into them though and causing damage when its the structure to our floors upstairs. But i think i would have better use of it up there atleast then in a box hard to sort through.


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

Brento said:


> Ill love to see a follow up video to that. I have a medium flat rate box full of spooled sandpapers that i would love to hang on a rod for storage. My question always comes of where can i put it that is a good solid spot. For me i am thinking in my basement ceiling and attach to the rafters. I always worry about screwing into them though and causing damage when its the structure to our floors upstairs. But i think i would have better use of it up there atleast then in a box hard to sort through.


I wouldn't think twice about attaching them there. We're just talking wood screws right? I mean, that's how the whole house is made; wood screws and nails driven straight into supporting structure. How are the floors attached to the top of the rafters? I wouldn't even be too worried about augering half inch holes through them to slide a bar through. Then it's easy to take down and add/remove spools.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

Brento said:


> Ill love to see a follow up video to that. I have a medium flat rate box full of spooled sandpapers that i would love to hang on a rod for storage. My question always comes of where can i put it that is a good solid spot. For me i am thinking in my basement ceiling and attach to the rafters. I always worry about screwing into them though and causing damage when its the structure to our floors upstairs. But i think i would have better use of it up there atleast then in a box hard to sort through.


don't attach it to the flooring. Attach it to the joists. No issues there. 
screwing to the subfloor may push the floor up.


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> don't attach it to the flooring. Attach it to the joists. No issues there.
> screwing to the subfloor may push the floor up.


I was planning to do the joists. Didnt plan to do the subfloor.

@strantor i could set something up pretty easily prob. Question is where and what to hang them onn. I have some of the metal band strapping also to maybe lower it.


----------



## paradox_pete (Jan 23, 2022)

Some holes in the joists to accommodate plumbing and electrical runs is expected. I think they should generally be near the center of the joists vertically.  The building code should have some guidance regarding acceptable size, spacing and location.


----------



## rabler (Jan 23, 2022)

strantor said:


> I wouldn't think twice about attaching them there. We're just talking wood screws right? I mean, that's how the whole house is made; wood screws and nails driven straight into supporting structure. How are the floors attached to the top of the rafters? I wouldn't even be too worried about augering half inch holes through them to slide a bar through. Then it's easy to take down and add/remove spools.



@Brento
The general advice for plumbing/electrical work is that holes drilled through joists should not be in the middle third length wise, and should be drilled in the middle as far as height is concerned. This corresponds to the least stressed areas of a joist.


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

So i was thinking doing some pipe straps to the bottom of the joist like the 2" side and go over as far as i need and do another strap to put a pole up.


----------



## extropic (Jan 23, 2022)

Brento said:


> So i was thinking doing some pipe straps to the bottom of the joist like the 2" side and go over as far as i need and do another strap to put a pole up.



When you say "pipe straps" are you talking about perforated metal strips (comes in a roll) or two hole straps?


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

2 hole strap. I have the metal strips also which i though about using to hang down lower but the 2 hole strap would be best.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 29, 2022)

I saw a kitchen speed rack free on Craigslist and realized it would do nicely for my small-parts bins. It was bent and needed straightening, and I had to narrow it to fit most of my bins. I left the bottom original width for the couple wider bins I have. It was the most awkward thing I’ve had to weld in a while.

Here it is next to the Rotabin that I use for various hardware (I have another one for fasteners etc.):


----------

